# Crossbow User Sues After Accident



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The user of a Barnett crossbow claims to have followed all the directions but somehow lost part of a thumb (bet it's the top part!). 


After losing part of her thumb when she attempted to shoot a crossbow, a Henderson County, Texas woman has filed a lawsuit against the crossbow’s manufacturer claiming that the company was negligent for failing to provide a finger guard. Kathy Smith filed suit against Barnett Outdoors on July 15 in the Eastern District of Texas, Tyler Division.


In September 2012, Smith states her son bought a Barnett Jackal Crossbow for personal use. On Sept. 28, 2012, the son brought the crossbow to his parent’s house to practice shooting. According to the lawsuit, Smith was using the crossbow as directed and on her first shot, the string of the crossbow severed one-half of Smith’s right thumb.


The defendant is accused of strict products liability, negligence, breach of warranty, violation of the Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act.


Smith argues that Barnett Outdoors is negligent for designing the crossbow in a manner that a user could place their finger above the rail of the crossbow and without a bar, benchmark or finger guard...


My guess is that this is going nowhere, unless everyone following the directions loses digits, too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if several more people had lost thumbs if the liberals would start a movement to ban crossbows.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I wonder if several more people had lost thumbs if the liberals would start a movement to ban crossbows.


Only the black ones.

:hunter:


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

So should i sue the bow manufacturer everytime my form isn't right and the string slaps my forearm? Like my dad told me when I was growing up. "If you're gonna be dumb you better be tough" lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm betting that hurt something fierce!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My dad has always said stupidity has no limits and this woman is a prime example of it. I hope the judge has alot more sense then this woman.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely all about the mighty buck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

this reminds of the story of the middle finger and the term "f*** you" lol

any one else know that story?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, Sneaky, but I remember when cruise control came as an option. Seems a woman set the cruise on her Ford van and went in the back to make sandwiches. It didn't turn out so well for her, so she sued. She was probably following instructions, too. Well, at least those that were printed in the manual.

Fixing stupid is harder than fixing blame.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"you can't fix stupid"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL and we've all tried that a time or two haven't we ?


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

wow

why go after crossbows?

she could get more with slide bite :roflmao:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> LOL and we've all tried that a time or two haven't we ?


Still working on it.... But I seem to keep doing stupid things.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

and woman insist on following the directions to anything mechanical :frusty: . Hope the croosbow still works good for the son :mrgreen:


----------

